# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ♥↓פוטבאָל|دامپزشکی |دندانسازی|פוטבאָל↓♥

## H03ein

سلام.

دو تا سوال داشتم/

__________________________________________________  ______________________________

داشتم تحقیق میکردم دیدم دانشگاه آزاد بعضی از شهرا *دامپزشکی بدون آزمون (بدون کنکور)* میگیره.

ولی شنیدم که این *دامپزشکی های بدون کنکور* تا یه حد خاصی میشه پیش رفت باهاش. مثلا نهایتا تا لیسانس میتونی بری. دیگه نمیتونی تیکه تیکه پیش بری و دکتراتو بگیری. (خلاصه بگم مثلا تعیین میکنن که سقف این رشته تا مدرک لیسانسه)

این چیزی که شنیدم درسته؟ یا میشه تا دکتری هم پیش رفت *(بدون کنکور)

*__________________________________________________  ______________________________

حتما تا حالا دندونساز تجربی دیدید. اسم رشتشون پروتز دندان هست. ولی هیچ جا از این رشته حرفی رد و بدل نمیشه. حتی توی لیست قلم چی و گزینه 2 و ... یک کلمه دربارش نیست، 
*کسی میدونه این رشته تا رتبه چند هزار قبول میکنه؟ آزاد و پردیس داره اصلا؟اگه داره، معمولا تا چه رتبه ای رو قبول میکنن؟* 

اصلا چرا هیچی دربارش گفته نمیشه توی سایتای مختلف، مگه این رشته حذف شده؟

__________________________________________________  ______________________________

----------


## hamed-corpo

پروتز برداشته شده از سال 94

----------


## H03ein

> پروتز برداشته شده از سال 94


آخه توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته چند تا مورد پیدا کردم.  مثلا بهشتی تهران. (کاردانی تکنسین پروتزهای دندانی) یا  ولی رتبم به این نمیرسه صد در صد

اگه حذف شده باشه پس چجوری باید مملکت دندونساز داشته باشه؟ (البته منم یه چیزایی درباره حذفش شنیدم ولی با این حرفم تناقص داره، به هر حال مملکت دندونسار میخواد!)

----------


## Ava62

سلام :

دوست عزیز اون مقطعی که بدون کنکور هست کارشناسی یا کاردانی هست که متاسفانه بازار کار خوبی نداره ، من بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم دور رشته های بدون کنکور دامپزشکی رو خط بکشید و از طریق انتخاب رشته با آزمون برای مقطع دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی اقدام کنید ، قبولیش خیلی سخت نیس خصوصا تو تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد ...

موفق باشید

----------

